# HUNDRED DOLLAR BUILDOFF



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

this build off is on facebook but i know some people here are not on facebook but you may enter as well. you will just be posting progress pics here instead of facebook. i will then copy the progress to facebook.RULES:
Starts NOW!!!!
This is a radical build-off
Anyone can enter but you must enter within the 1st 30 days
There is a 5 month time limit, ends on Feb 1st
All posting must be done in this group
You must post your kit with the date on it or with piece of paper with date on it. (you may enter one that is already started and we will make adjustment when judging)
You must post progress pics. (example you can’t post the kit new and an hour later, have it in primer cut up, and hinged, and jammed. We are just trying to make it fair for everyone and cut down on cheating, if you are that fast show us in progress pics)
Cars/trucks will be judged on creativity, quality of work, paint, interior, engine, chassis, and most importantly it must OPEN and CLOSE completely.
Rules are subject to change but just use basic common sense, we want you to have fun and since radicals have kinda vanished we would like to see them return for this build off
Payment will be via paypal after judging is complete unless you prefer a postal money order
LISM (Lowriding in Scale Magazine) will cover the build off in future issues starting in nov 2012
There will be a second and third place prize 
Judging will be done by 3 of your peers who will not be entering the contest.
Let the games begin!!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow I havint tested myself with a radical before,I'm game.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit I've got so many cars that I haven't even started that needs to be. Damit id love to just in on this I just don't have the time Id wish I have. I'm may not even get what I'm post to get done. I'm going to set this one out..


????? Can you post up what's going on over there too. I don't have an acct there and would love to see the mock ups. If its not to much trouble.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

yes sir i can do that


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## serio909 (Apr 17, 2012)

halfasskustoms said:


> Thanks buddy.


X2


----------



## alteredvisionscustoms (Aug 15, 2012)

So is this for a fully opened lowrider ??????


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i wont win but i may give this a shot?! LOL....i like to cut shit up!


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

yes or fully opened custom, flip nose, etc. but it also has to close


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Im just doing this for fun,dont think or anything,but heres my entry


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Im down gonna go wit a 1978 monte trupeter kit 'ROLLIN MALO' replica 3rd version will post pics later


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wasnt really feeling this,







So Im going with this style instead,just more me


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin real good guys.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*I might jump in this and do a Rivi ................*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Now I know what I'm doin... I'm doin a Euro radical... Now where's minibitch at?


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

May not look like a super radical yet,but Im getting there


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

darkside customs said:


> Now I know what I'm doin... I'm doin a Euro radical... Now where's minibitch at?


LOL....dammit james!!! i was lookin at some tamiya and aoshima's i got layin around!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> May not look like a super radical yet,but Im getting there
> View attachment 549208
> View attachment 549209


Lookin good homie.


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

here's a few pics some may be duplicates


----------



## ART2ROLL (Oct 16, 2010)

dyzcustoms said:


> here's a few pics some may be duplicates
> View attachment 549285


Badass pic right there. Glad to be in the buildoff.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool pice from the other side.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good homie.


Thanks homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Man sum really good builders in dis build off just talkt to mando on d phone yest told him bout dis build off mayb hell jump in then it will really get intresting im not really good wit dead lines like to work at my own pace but 5months is pretty good time limit to finish dis should b fun gonna swing by d hobby shop dis weekend to pick up d kit I need for my project then its ON IMA COME WIT IT FOR DIS ONE!!!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> May not look like a super radical yet,but Im getting there
> View attachment 549208
> View attachment 549209


This build is gonna b intrestin looking good fam


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

My one and only entry. Been sitting for way too long not to get finished.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

SlammdSonoma said:


> My one and only entry. Been sitting for way too long not to get finished.


damn dats gonna b a crazy build homie


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This ones not even done and have a #2 thought up..but its gonna be a tad crazier.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

how do you get in on this through this site or Facebook. haven't completed a build in a while need a challenge to maybe finish 1


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Just say you want in and post what your going to build and show pics of your prog-


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

INTHABLOOD said:


> how do you get in on this through this site or Facebook. haven't completed a build in a while need a challenge to maybe finish 1


U can do it thru both homie i think :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

Does it have to be on spokes and.white walls or rides from SWIFT and NOKTURNAL all opened up still considered radical ??


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was thinking this contest would be perfect for you brian, maybe give you the motivation to finish Transformer. Glad you jumped in onit, NOW FINISH THAT THING.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ill get a better pic later.....but just reserving a spot now.......radicals are a lot of 1 off parts.....so im going to jump in with a body and pretty much scratch build the rest with some vette goodies.........


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

:biggrin:Either the pic is lying....or the paper is:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:Either the pic is lying....or the paper is:biggrin:


:banghead: LOL....looked at the calander..... wrong wednesday! camera is correct sir!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

INTHABLOOD said:


> Does it have to be on spokes and.white walls or rides from SWIFT and NOKTURNAL all opened up still considered radical ??


Any thing that's fully opened,I'm doing a Hearse lead sled radical,whatever your mind can come up with


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin:Either the pic is lying....or the paper is:biggrin:





hocknberry said:


> :banghead: LOL....looked at the calander..... wrong wednesday! camera is correct sir!


LOL that's funny. Man time flys.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

IM in


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

JUST KIDDING..


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Moving slow on mine,that last door fought me l.a.m.f but its opened,tomarrow the hinges


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Damn homie, Im lovin this caddy with every pics you post.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks bro,wish me luck on this hinging


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

Hydrohype said:


> View attachment 549759
> 
> 
> JUST KIDDING..


just kidding why?! i was gonna open a johan caddy for the super show....but got lost with other builds.....cut it up markie!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This frame isnt gonna work for me...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Decided Id make my own chassis,floor and engine,heres the start


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Split the tube down the middle for the driveshaft






Test fitting so far,so good


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

chevyguy97 said:


> I was thinking this contest would be perfect for you brian, maybe give you the motivation to finish Transformer. Glad you jumped in onit, NOW FINISH THAT THING.


Hoping so my damn self..lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,heres the rear door so far


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

OOOoooo I likes


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks,gonna need sum putty too bad my tube dried out:facepalm:Oh well itll wail til payday,need it to blend in the fins


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

still waiting on my body in the dip.....found the stock chassis to go off of for now, so i started on the floor pan and frame...........
























started the back of the frame.....looks a lil big....i may change it up with some "c" channel i bought


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Looking good Hock!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Both lookin real good.


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking good hock:thumbsup: what's the body?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

COAST2COAST said:


> Looking good hock:thumbsup: what's the body?


its a surprise! :shh:











J/P......its a '95 sidekick


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW THIS IS MY ENTRY  :naughty:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> FOR THOSE WHO DONT KNOW THIS IS MY ENTRY  :naughty:


Nice lookin good homie


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Nice lookin good homie


tks homie uffin:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

One thing I hate about these Miller Meteors and ecto is that the fins are molded separatly so I gotta putty that.Im also working on the hinges


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks man


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Lookin good fam


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hell yeah,JC.Thanks fam!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> One thing I hate about these Miller Meteors and ecto is that the fins are molded separatly so I gotta putty that.Im also working on the hinges
> View attachment 552693
> View attachment 552694


looks good with those wheels,what color you gonna paint it?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


>


looking good!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> looks good with those wheels,what color you gonna paint it?


THX,Paints the last thing on my mind right know with this,thinking black and Teal w flake on the roof and Craig Frazier skulls on there


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PROGRESS PICS HAVE STARTED!! i got my body out the dip and cleaned....time to see if my shot in the dark frame fits?!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> THX,Paints the last thing on my mind right know with this,thinking black and Teal w flake on the roof and Craig Frazier skulls on there


nice!:drama::thumbsup:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


>


:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

This motor looks too small,need to find another


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


>


nice! good luck with that paint job!


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the props homies, Angel that hearse is wicked bro, pina thats going to be bad ass project cant wait to see it


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

OFDatTX said:


> Thanks for the props homies, Angel that hearse is wicked bro, pina thats going to be bad ass project cant wait to see it


Wuz good tx thx homie i know dat truck u makin gonna b tight


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 553614
> 
> 
> View attachment 553615


Lookin good homie nice project


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks pina your Monte is going to be badass


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

tried posting this earlier....guess it didnt work?! got the doors and tail gate cut.....still need to tilt the front end.....


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

,I posted in the wrong section lol All I did was paint the block Im moving slow on mine:banghead:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dats tight Johnny!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn!


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

pina's LRM replica said:


>


Lookin real chingon already....


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


>


Bad ass carnal


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks everybody for d good words just tryn to catch up wit everybody else diggin how its coming along looks good sittin on mandos nickle plated twisted spokes ill have it all cut open by d end of d week ill get started on d interior by dis weekend hopefully dis build has lots of work left but gonna b worht it


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Nice job guys.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

pina's LRM replica said:


>


:facepalm:thats it i'm out of this build off  :roflmao::roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao:










looks badass pina i likes it :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Thems some good lookin rims homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thx bigdog an halfass preciate it homies just tryn to keep up with the rest


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

While I didnt really want to do this at first,The chrysler ram injected hemi wont fit with the hood closed soooooooo I came up with a formed coffin scoop that Im starting to cut


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Engine Im using


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

That hemi cross ram is badass !


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Hood scoop cover ?????? Make a clear cover.....Str8te up 60's style.....What you think.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks Los,Sam the stacks are a lot too high,so I'm molding up the scoop and it going to be coffin shaped with clear teal Plexiglas through the cut outs that I'm a do hard to driscribe here,you'll see wat I m trying to do here later


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

No!!!! show us now. And dammit, DISCRIBE it too.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn phone posted my coment twice


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats gonna look clean bro diggin it


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn Pina, the wheels are badass


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> Damn Pina, the wheels are badass


Thx homie those mandos nickle plated twisted spokes tryn to go all out wit dis build rollin malo sittin on sum 150$ wheels


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

$150......GOD DAMN man. But thay do look good.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Those Mando wheels are no joke,fuckers are bad.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Damn I suck compared to you all,heres the firewall I just painted


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Got big plans for it hand ingraved parts working suspention chrome an gold platin gonna try an hook it up clean just tryn to keep up wit every one else


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn I suck compared to you all,heres the firewall I just painted
> View attachment 555257


Tiiiiiiiiight!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work guys. I'm dropping out so I can finish the car that was supposed to be in the Super Show.


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Damn I suck compared to you all,heres the firewall I just painted
> View attachment 555257


That muthafucka came out chingonsisimo homie!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys Pins and Compton,gotta perfect the jams and hinges then the real building starts!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Yeah I like that firewall too. Kool lookin.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks man.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Got big plans for it hand ingraved parts working suspention chrome an gold platin gonna try an hook it up clean just tryn to keep up wit every one else


i did some of that pina to the 70 im working on and sent it to chrome tech im anxious to see what it looks like


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

some more progress


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 556132
> 
> View attachment 556133
> 
> ...


Lookin real good homie


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Lookin real good homie


X 2 that shit looks hard as fuck.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

All Around great work Homies ,lil progress on my entry.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

machio said:


> All Around great work Homies ,lil progress on my entry.


this 65 is gonna b sick as hell cuz cant wait to see how it looks when its done much props!!!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

machio said:


> All Around great work Homies ,lil progress on my entry.


WoW now thats some krazy ass stuff there homie.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn yall be pushing the limits to the edge of crazyfunkness. Everybody's doin a hella sick ass.job.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

X2 dam Piña ,TopNotch .


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

X3 sick stuff fam!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

got the tracker back on the table...the front end is off and its time for front end mods!!








rear wheel wells on...time to do the fire wall!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thx fam for d good words an hoc that project is gonna b sick im sure loking foward to check out how it turns out bro


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yup! A lot of good wips going on in this


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thx fam for d good words an hoc that project is gonna b sick im sure loking foward to check out how it turns out bro


thanks pina.....i can get through all the body mods ok, i just gotta figure out what im gonna do to keep up with you guys in the paint dept. cuz a 2 tone "mini trucker" paint job wont fly!! LOL


CHR1S619 said:


> Yup! A lot of good wips going on in this


:h5:


----------



## dyzcustoms (Mar 18, 2008)

looking good in here!!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

first ever body lift off frame


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn dats tight fam it looks crazy


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Dam that's some crazy radical rite there!!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Met8to said:


>



Yup,the Predator,or go with the Alien3 theme,cuz of that mandible front end,fuckin badass:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Man Im still hinging mine up,just got back to work on mine,also picking up on the floorboard,hopefully Ill start my frame and radiator support this week.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Damn dats tight fam it looks crazy


Thanks!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> Dam that's some crazy radical rite there!!!!


Lol i havent done radical in years and everyone does traditional front tilt so why not do somthing different


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Met8to said:


>


when I think of "radical" I didnt think of this. WOW thanks for opening my eye to this. BADASS homie. Cant wait to see more pics of it.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Man Im still hinging mine up,just got back to work on mine,also picking up on the floorboard,hopefully Ill start my frame and radiator support this week.
> View attachment 558746


 do work! Lol lookn good tho i like that crazy firewall


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

THATS LOOKING BADASS JOHNNY :thumbsup::thumbsup: KEEP IT UP HOMIE uffin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn phone posted my coment twice sorry bout dat


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

bigdogg323 said:


> THATS LOOKING BADASS JOHNNY :thumbsup::thumbsup: KEEP IT UP HOMIE uffin:



Thx homie preciate it


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

This is what I'm building.









This is where I'm at with it.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Met8to said:


> do work! Lol lookn good tho i like that crazy firewall


Thanks Marcos every ones builds are looking great! I know some fools can't stand and won't have nothin to do wit FB, I did too,but shit they missing out on the other builds,aoh well.


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Marcos every ones builds are looking great! I know some fools can't stand and won't have nothin to do wit FB, I did too,but shit they missing out on the other builds,aoh well.


 the less they know the better LOL


----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice pina.. Is lookin hard homie


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Compton1964 said:


> Nice pina.. Is lookin hard homie


Thx homie preciate it means alot


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Thanks Marcos every ones builds are looking great! I know some fools can't stand and won't have nothin to do wit FB, I did too,but shit they missing out on the other builds,aoh well.


The only thing I'm missing from FB is some bad ass resin


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

My front clip mostly done


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought someone said that they were going to post FB pics on here???? What happin to that.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CHR1S619 said:


> This is what I'm building.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice project homie


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks. It's gonna be a mission!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

made some pressure plates and cooling heads


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 559494
> 
> made some pressure plates and cooling heads


Those pumps se miran chingon vato te avientaste con madre much props really diggin yo skills!!!!!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homie but the pumps are pegasus homie I just made the plates and cooling heads


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Se miran tight anyway fuuuuuck it lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> Thanks homie but the pumps are pegasus homie I just made the plates and cooling heads


Man to tell u d truht homie i use to fuck wit pegasus products they cool but really got in to d scratch building like makin most of my own parts shit b coming out firme clean


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Hell yeah I would like to get a lathe some day to make parts, one day....


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> Hell yeah I would like to get a lathe some day to make parts, one day....


U got d skills for it already bro i pickt up alot of d scratch building game from my L.U.G.K club members an once I started just couldent go back to pegasus producks an im still learnin just like wit d mando wheels once I got my first set just couldent go back to pegasus wheels after dat


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 559494
> 
> made some pressure plates and cooling heads


Wow those plates look sick,keep it up bro


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homie


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

my monte... still needs alot of work but u get the point....
closed.








opened.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wow: :sprint:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Damn badass pink86regal !


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> Damn badass pink86regal !


X2 sick!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> my monte... still needs alot of work but u get the point....
> closed.
> 
> 
> ...


:naughty:...SHIT!! i bet the undies are gonna be just as sick!! sick mods bro, closes up nice!! LOL...i dont think my lil tracker stands a chance!


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

hocknberry said:


> :naughty:...SHIT!! i bet the undies are gonna be just as sick!! sick mods bro, closes up nice!! LOL...i dont think my lil tracker stands a chance!



lol u already know what time it is. thanx! and now i know who u are on fb sin ce u say the tracker is yours.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

PINK86REGAL said:


> lol u already know what time it is. thanx! and now i know who u are on fb sin ce u say the tracker is yours.





PINK86REGAL said:


> my monte... still needs alot of work but u get the point....
> closed.
> 
> 
> ...


God dam man. You going all out. Great work.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

PINK86REGAL said:


> lol u already know what time it is. thanx! and now i know who u are on fb sin ce u say the tracker is yours.


:h5: i thought i had "friended" everyone from LIL over there?!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I said fuck it,cutting up this Dragula casket as the front seat of Laid to Rest


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Floor pan work so far....


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin good homie.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Everybody is killin' it with the work yaw'll puttin in !!!*



*Machio, this looks super solid homie !!!*



machio said:


> All Around great work Homies ,lil progress on my entry.


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Gracias homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

halfasskustoms said:


> Lookin good homie.


Thanks bro Progress on the coffin front seat so far....not quite done


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Looking good fam


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll deff need to see how it looks when done. I only say that cuz it looks like reg bench seat frame. Cant tell at all that its a coffin.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

It started out as a Dragula body,I cut the top,shortened and a lip cut out,going with diamond tuck foam for the upholstery


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> It started out as a Dragula body,I cut the top,shortened and a lip cut out,going with diamond tuck foam for the upholstery


Sounds like its gonna b tight!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks fam,got these hopin theyd be in scale,too small for what I had in mind at first,but I now got something else in mind for these little guys...off with there heads :ninja:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Side Skulls


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

fuel cell






the mounts






making some dumps


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Side Skulls
> View attachment 562612
> View attachment 562613


Nice!!!! Oh shit I just remembered I need to send you that HotWheel....You still need it. ? LMK



97xenissan said:


> View attachment 562658
> 
> fuel cell
> View attachment 562659
> ...


That gas tanke bracket is bad ass yo.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks half,I think I'm good for now bro.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Damn homie dat build is gonna b tight


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homies, glad you guys Dig my work


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Your build keeps getting badder by the minute Carlos!


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGjK9837VOo&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Shit is sick,met,they should just give u the 100$ and be over with it lol


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Shit is sick,met,they should just give u the 100$ and be over with it lol


X 2. Really thats fuckin krazy. Love it.? I'm still not understanding how the body stays up off the frame like that. How's the string pulling the body up.


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Shit is sick,met,they should just give u the 100$ and be over with it lol


X2 fam


----------



## Met8to (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol thanks fam its out of the box and i just had to do it


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

LiL homie is Cray, with the body lift just cut him a check LOL that's a badass build homie


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

^^^Just when you thought you'd seen it all,Damn!!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

Met8to said:


>


:wow::thumbsup:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

Bro u did that!! Clean. I give you props


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

Mocking up the front end to the cab ..mocked up a door ....going to build a fleet side bed the stepside isn't happening ....started as a ugly truck from the get so I had to reshape it


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

INTHABLOOD said:


> Mocking up the front end to the cab ..mocked up a door ....going to build a fleet side bed the stepside isn't happening ....started as a ugly truck from the get so I had to reshape it


i know this is gonna turn out wicked! i mean hell...you scratch built a truck out of flat stock styrene once!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Wow good luck with the fleetside bed,that's gonna look sweet


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

INTHABLOOD said:


> Mocking up the front end to the cab ..mocked up a door ....going to build a fleet side bed the stepside isn't happening ....started as a ugly truck from the get so I had to reshape it


thats bad ass!!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

INTHABLOOD said:


> Mocking up the front end to the cab ..mocked up a door ....going to build a fleet side bed the stepside isn't happening ....started as a ugly truck from the get so I had to reshape it


Nice!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)




----------



## Compton1964 (Dec 2, 2011)

Damn.... Nicely done interior!!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dis interior is cleeeeeeean looks even more clean if u see it inperson clean detail much props


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

WoW that's the shit.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

LUGK in the house! a few updates for the LiL fam. 
custom castle grill









flip down face/pull out wet bar

















wrap around couch


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Dude sin that shit is sick yo!!!!


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Dude sin that shit is sick yo!!!!


thanks! the grill is a little rough, but it'll look better after I re-chrome and engrave it


----------



## godsmacked (Dec 26, 2011)

man that is a fuckin sick interior !!! is the orange a felt material ? thats the kind of interior work I would like to able to do one day. really like the wraparound couch man


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

godsmacked said:


> man that is a fuckin sick interior !!! is the orange a felt material ? thats the kind of interior work I would like to able to do one day. really like the wraparound couch man


Thanks for the comp. The orange is foam also. I sand it round and slice it up to (try) make it look like wrinkles.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

pina's LRM replica said:


>


damn i really like this


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

here are me pumps








and some more speakers still need to be wrapped


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

some mock up pics.


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

:fool2::boink:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL thanks homie


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Love this '70 !!!!!!!!* 



97xenissan said:


> View attachment 564997
> 
> 
> View attachment 565007
> ...


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 564997
> 
> 
> View attachment 565007
> ...


Ur build is coming along nice homie an d pumps are clean much props


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

thanks Trend, thanks Pina!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

The coffin scoop so,far,still building the top


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Mocked up so far


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Mocked up so far
> View attachment 565390
> View attachment 565391


NICE!!!!!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool scoop man.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Not 100% perfect,tomarrow Ill go over it,as I got some flaws here and there


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin real good homie.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx man,still learning.


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Not 100% perfect,tomarrow Ill go over it,as I got some flaws here and there
> View attachment 566402


LOOK'N GOOD HOMIE DID THAT DRIVE BY ON FB YESTERDAY :nicoderm: I SEE YOU ...


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 564997
> 
> 
> View attachment 565007
> ...


 DO YOUR THANG HOMIE :h5:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

machio said:


>


GO MACHIO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

sinicle said:


> LUGK in the house! a few updates for the LiL fam.
> custom castle grill
> 
> 
> ...


:yes::h5::yes:


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> WORK'N IT :thumbsup::thumbsup:





97xenissan said:


> View attachment 564989
> 
> here are me pumps
> View attachment 564990
> ...


DIG THEM PUMPS !!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Thx Dre i actually redid dat part got it more on point now bout to get started on d dash board an midle consel onece im done sanding an moldin ima primer it have it all smooth lookin gonna have it ready for paint in d next 2 or 3 weeks


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Dre1only said:


> LOOK'N GOOD HOMIE DID THAT DRIVE BY ON FB YESTERDAY :nicoderm: I SEE YOU ...


Thanks Dre,you should see what the other cats are doing,shit that makes you go Damn!


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Not 100% perfect,tomarrow Ill go over it,as I got some flaws here and there
> View attachment 566402


cool idea! looks good!!!


----------



## Dre1only (Apr 29, 2009)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Thx Dre i actually redid dat part got it more on point now bout to get started on d dash board an midle consel onece im done sanding an moldin ima primer it have it all smooth lookin gonna have it ready for paint in d next 2 or 3 weeks


 was up in your thread this morning so 
I can only imagine Pina :h5: gotta go back and finish look'n tho !!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> cool idea! looks good!!!


Thanks man,I got the seat to the right length


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Lookin kool


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

Thx.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

were's the LIL guys at on this one!? i got my lil tracker diced up and ready for mud and hinges..


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:shocked: :sprint: :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Oh wait Hock just posted pics and saved this whole thread. lol


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Dats looking good hoc


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

I got pics to post but no damn pc ! Your build is badass hoc


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

halfasskustoms said:


> Oh wait Hock just posted pics and saved this whole thread. lol


WOO HOO!



pina's LRM replica said:


> Dats looking good hoc


:h5:



97xenissan said:


> I got pics to post but no damn pc ! Your build is badass hoc


:h5:get them pics!! :run:


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

here you go hocknberry. started on my pumps


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 572939
> 
> here you go hocknberry. started on my pumps


:h5: i still need to find the tape!! sick work carlos!! you make the end caps on the motor?


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Shit this is badass....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

Damn!!! That pump is the shits:thumbsup:...very nice work


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, yeah I made the cap hockenberry,


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> Thanks guys, yeah I made the cap hockenberry,


The motor end cap? I was just gonna ask! How'd you do that (if you don't mind spilling a few beans)?


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

No prob, I took a piece of aluminum sheet that's .016 thick, you can cut it with scissors, cut out a piece thats the same O.D. as your motor clean it up with some sandpaper, make your holes for the vents, and then using a center punch, place it on a cutting mat and push down hard on it with the punch to give it a dome shape.


----------



## sinicle (Jan 16, 2009)

Right on! Very ingenuous!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Pump looks clean los much props


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks homie, I really like the Monte your working on its gonna be sick homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Nice work in here guys


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

Tried to join the fb but my request has not been approved am I too late for the party ??


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 572939
> 
> here you go hocknberry. started on my pumps




:wow: Im lovin that pump. Very nice detail.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

made me a steering wheel for the 70 impala , thanks BeginnerBuilder!


----------



## halfasskustoms (Jul 28, 2010)

Kool.


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

INTHABLOOD said:


> Tried to join the fb but my request has not been approved am I too late for the party ??


 anyone?


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Get on FB and hit up LISM Cash, i think it had a limit on entering but see what he says


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 575264
> 
> made me a steering wheel for the 70 impala , thanks BeginnerBuilder!


Nice u gettin down bro


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks pina hope to have some primer soon


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

Lets giv this thread a FLOAT  with some floating hydro pumps


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice much props homie!


----------



## BeginnerBuilder (Jun 14, 2009)

LopezCustoms said:


> Lets giv this thread a FLOAT  with some floating hydro pumps




Very koo. I would like to see these from another angle.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Nice homie!


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

Well homies im tapin out of dis build off pretty sure not gonna meet d dead line lot of work to my project dont wanna rush it gonna keep workin on it tho will b done shortly after d dead line good luck to homie los u got dis bro!


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Getting close to paint and started on the interior.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

pina's LRM replica said:


> Well homies im tapin out of dis build off pretty sure not gonna meet d dead line lot of work to my project dont wanna rush it gonna keep workin on it tho will b done shortly after d dead line good luck to homie los u got dis bro!


Thanks homie, but the other homies have some sick builds, mines going to be very close maybe they'll give a lil bit more time


----------



## Christopher J (Dec 22, 2012)

97xenissan said:


> View attachment 572939
> 
> here you go hocknberry. started on my pumps


That right there....that shit there... THAT'S N Y C E!!!! Dayumm. I'm learning alot from ya'll. There's some sick stuff in here.


----------



## 97xenissan (Jan 13, 2007)

Started on paint for the 70


----------



## CemetaryAngel81 (Dec 11, 2011)

I've been down and out of this for awhile too,wasn't feelin my build for this one great work to all those still grinding on theirs I haven't heard much or anything from Dyzcustoms on this,hope everything well with him


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)

progress


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

LopezCustoms said:


>


Nice lookin good fam


----------



## LopezCustoms (Nov 29, 2012)




----------

